# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Dubai World Congress For Self-Driving Transport, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

sdcongress.com

youtube.com/channel/UC5iLbkJ6POWzfnnX9Y1xvfQ

facebook.com/sdcdubai

twitter.com/SdcDubai

linkedin.com/company/dubai-world-congress-for-self-driving-transport-official

instagram.com/sdc_dubai

2021

October 15-16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Dubai World Congress For Self-Driving Transport

Premiered Jul 2, 2019




> Government of Dubai and RTA's prestigious conference and exhibition for autonomous and self-driving technology. October 15-16 | Dubai.

----------

